# Do you believe the average penis size is 5.1 inches like people try to say ?



## HorribleTeeth (Jan 15, 2019)

Title


----------



## King (Jan 15, 2019)

its 6.5 inches in western countries among young men. just like avereage height is like 5'11.5 not 5'9


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

Globally it is, but that includes small cok asians


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Jan 15, 2019)

King said:


> its 6.5 inches in western countries among young men. just like avereage height is like 5'11.5 not 5'9


sauce?

Last time I checked my country's average was 14.88 centimeters and we're among the countries with the biggest dicks on average, although that includes the entirety of the male population


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Globally it is, but that includes small cok asians



They would bring the average down simply due to there being so many of them in the world.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

average is 15cm


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

HorribleTeeth said:


> They would bring the average down simply due to there being so many of them in the world.


Yup exactly


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Yup exactly


curries and paki cunts too


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> curries and paki cunts too


Yeah get rid of all little pp races and average goes up to 6.5 at least


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Yeah get rid of all little pp races and average goes up to 6.5 at least


6


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> 6


6.5 remember wakanda ?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> 6.5 remember wakanda ?


lets just murder all the whites and asians so the world average is 8


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> lets just murder all the whites and asians so the world average is 8


----------



## VST (Jan 15, 2019)

I'd say the average is around 5.7'ish x 4.5


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 13085


JBB


VST said:


> I'd say the average is around 5.7'ish x 4.5


i have the oMega girth


----------



## VST (Jan 15, 2019)

King said:


> its 6.5 inches in western countries among young men. just like avereage height is like 5'11.5 not 5'9


Tbh, I live in the UK and the average height for young men is around 5'9-5'10. I height mog like 80% of men my age even though I'm only scraping 6'0


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> lets just murder all the whites and asians so the world average is 8


cope

https://www.menshealth.com.au/average-penis-size-around-the-world


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> JBB


Post pic of ur face


----------



## Hunter (Jan 15, 2019)

no probably a BS statistic just like the 5'9 height manufactured by the gov't to keep genetic dead ends from roping


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Post pic of ur face


i can post a part of my face such as my chin


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 15, 2019)

I dont trust statistics nor I trust people who claim to have a certain size

My guess would be around 6 inches in the west


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 15, 2019)

VST said:


> Tbh, I live in the UK and the average height for young men is around 5'9-5'10. I height mog like 80% of men my age even though I'm only scraping 6'0


I know height is very important, but irl, would you have higher chances of fucking an attractive chick if you were taller BUT had a worse face than her, say, current BF?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> i can post a part of my face such as my chin


Yea do it thx


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

enjoy fapping you cunt
@Psychonaut i can dm you my face if you want


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> enjoy fapping you cunt


Lol no thanks but adequate chin


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

@Psychonaut i can dm you my face if you want


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> @Psychonaut i can dm you my face if you want


I told u dummie my pms are disabled


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I told u dummies my pms are disabled


you do realise you can enable them and once you get the dm just disable them back


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> you do realise you can enable them and once you get the dm just disable them back


I TOLD U MODS DISABLED THEM NOT ME


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I TOLD U MODS DISABLED THEM NOT ME


lmaooo elaborate further on the story i'd love to hear it


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Jan 15, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> cope
> 
> https://www.menshealth.com.au/average-penis-size-around-the-world



Think I'll get a career as a porn star in Thailand.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> lmaooo elaborate further on the story i'd love to hear it








This was me on incels.is and no I'm not 27

Was banned 7 months ago, mods arent a fan of me basically


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 13093
> 
> 
> This was me on incels.is and no I'm not 27
> ...


are you a khhv or have you ascended?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> are you a khhv or have you ascended?


khhv but I've had online relationships since then


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> khhv but I've had online relationships since then


cope


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> cope


Soap


----------



## VST (Jan 15, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> I know height is very important, but irl, would you have higher chances of fucking an attractive chick if you were taller BUT had a worse face than her, say, current BF?


Doubt it, then again it depends on the height difference.
If the height difference is like 6"+ then probably.


----------



## androidcel (Jan 15, 2019)

No


----------



## Autist (Jan 15, 2019)

Below average to women


----------



## laurenzius (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> cope


telling everyone „cope“ kinda seems like cope


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

laurenzius said:


> telling everyone „cope“ kinda seems like cope


Cope


----------



## laurenzius (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Cope


cope


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

laurenzius said:


> cope


----------



## laurenzius (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 13109


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

laurenzius said:


> View attachment 13112


----------



## laurenzius (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 13113


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

laurenzius said:


> View attachment 13114


----------



## Jaded (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 13116


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

Jaded said:


> View attachment 13123





Spoiler: Jews


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jan 15, 2019)

they say this statistic to prevent roping


----------



## Jaded (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Spoiler: Jews
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

Jaded said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaded (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 13128





Spoiler: Mega faggot


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

Jaded said:


> Spoiler: Mega faggot
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Yaoi feet


----------



## Jaded (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Spoiler: Yaoi feet
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Tall chad


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

Jaded said:


> Spoiler: Tall chad
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Bert and Ernie ❤


----------



## Jaded (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Spoiler: Bert and Ernie ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ernie mogs Bert


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

Jaded said:


> Ernie mogs Bert


Nigger kope


----------



## Jaded (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Nigger kope


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

Jaded said:


> View attachment 13136


????


----------



## Jaded (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> ????


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

Jaded said:


> View attachment 13138


Cute dick nose owo


----------



## Jaded (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Cute dick nose owo


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

Jaded said:


> View attachment 13143


----------



## Jaded (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 13145


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Jan 15, 2019)

Autist said:


> Below average to women



Literally laughable to women


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

laurenzius said:


> telling everyone „cope“ kinda seems like cope


Cope


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 15, 2019)

*JFL at coping dicklets ITT. It doesn't matter whether you believe it or not, in the US the average penis is 5.1 inches; the study included people of all races.*


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> *JFL at coping dicklets ITT. It doesn't matter whether you believe it or not, in the US the average penis is 5.1 inches; the study included people of all races.*


Wait at what lenght is it considered big?


----------



## Coping (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes it prob is 5’1 inches but when it comes to penis size that average is not good for women, you need a 6x5 nbpel at least ideal is 8x6


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yes it prob is 5’1 inches but when it comes to penis size that average is not good for women, you need a 6x5 nbpel at least ideal is 8x6


That's top 1 percent


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> Wait at what lenght is it considered big?


In technical terms, anything over 5.1 inches can be considered big. 8 inches or more is considered huge. That's <0.1-1% of the male population.



Coping said:


> Yes it prob is 5’1 inches but when it comes to penis size that average is not good for women, you need a 6x5 nbpel at least ideal is 8x6



8x6 is ridiculous. That's <0.1-1% of the male population.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> In technical terms, anything over 5.1 inches can be considered big. 8 inches or more is considered huge. That's <0.1-1% of the male population.
> 
> 
> 
> 8x6 is ridiculous. That's <0.1-1% of the male population.


A 6.5 is enough to make her orgasm


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 15, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> A 6.5 is enough to make her orgasm



The g-spot is 4 inches into the v so I'm sure you could make that happen as long as you don't have a micropenis. The moment you hit the cervix is when you know you're huge, I suppose. But from what I hear, that's only if you're between 7 and 8 inches. Any dicksperts who can correct me on this?


----------



## Coping (Jan 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> In technical terms, anything over 5.1 inches can be considered big. 8 inches or more is considered huge. That's <0.1-1% of the male population.
> 
> 
> 
> 8x6 is ridiculous. That's <0.1-1% of the male population.


Yea it’s prob rare I would say 7x5.5 would be good, I don’t think 6x5 is big, if their hand is covering more than half of your cock when they grab it then it’s not big


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Jan 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> In technical terms, anything over 5.1 inches can be considered *big*



Are you for real ?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 15, 2019)

If your penis is 5 inches long you literally need to be in East Asia or fkn Bangladesh to be taken seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> If your penis is 5 inches long you literally need to be in East Asia or fkn Bangladesh to be taken seriously.


Or inject E


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 15, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> If your penis is 5 inches long you literally need to be in East Asia or fkn Bangladesh to be taken seriously.


Actually true


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Actually true
> 
> 
> View attachment 13265



Stop with the retarded lookism gifs pls


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Jan 15, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Actually true
> 
> 
> View attachment 13265




The idea of moving to SEA is getting more appealing by the second.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 15, 2019)

HorribleTeeth said:


> The idea of moving to SEA is getting more appealing by the second.


I don't get what you mean


----------



## Absi (Jan 15, 2019)

Globally yes cuz it includes Asians and fat people


----------



## laurenzius (Jan 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> Cope


epoc


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 16, 2019)

dude, i'm asian, my dick more than 6"


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> I don't get what you mean



Because they all apparently have smaller dicks on average and that's what their women are used to.


----------



## Coping (Jan 16, 2019)

Absi said:


> Globally yes cuz it includes Asians and fat people


Measurements are done in bpel and also I’m sure no one with a small cock would go do it if anything people with big cocks would go get it measured to show off believe it or not big cocks are prob rare


----------



## Sub5virgin (Jan 16, 2019)

Coping said:


> Measurements are done in bpel and also I’m sure no one with a small cock would go do it if anything people with big cocks would go get it measured to show off believe it or not big cocks are prob rare



This. If you have a small penis why would you volunteer for measurement ? Although. I do believe that among young white men, the average in length is probably 5 3/4 "- 6 1/4 " inches . Blacks are 6 1/2 " - 6 3/4 " . And east Asians are 5 1/4" - 5 1/2 " on average. Anything above or below for your respective group is probably bottom and top 20% for men under 45 years of age. 

Also, for reference. I'm 6 1/4" inches in length max. Unfortunately, I've never had penetrative sex with any woman and I'm already 34 years of age now.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Jan 16, 2019)

Sub5virgin said:


> This. If you have a small penis why would you volunteer for measurement ? Although. I do believe that among young white men, the average in length is probably 5 3/4 "- 6 1/4 " inches . Blacks are 6 1/2 " - 6 3/4 " . And east Asians are 5 1/4" - 5 1/2 " on average. Anything above or below for your respective group is probably bottom and top 20% for men under 45 years of age.
> 
> Also, for reference. *I'm 6 1/4" inches in length max*. Unfortunately, I've never had penetrative sex with any woman and I'm already 34 years of age now.



If I'd always had *your* size it would have completely changed my life and the way I felt about myself. Plus I would have more PE potential.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 16, 2019)

HorribleTeeth said:


> If I'd always had *your* size it would have completely changed my life and the way I felt about myself. Plus I would have more PE potential.


What if you had a 7x6.1


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Jan 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> What if you had a 7x6.1



Bigger the better obviously, 8"+ would be a dream, but just having 6" for all these years would have been enough to make my entire life different, even if women still didn't find me attractive based on my looks. I would have had a MUCH better time with the countless escorts/brothel women I have seen since 2003, and actually able to enjoy sex, something which most people on these forums take for granted, even if they are ugly autistic incel kissless virgins who will never have any choice but to pay escorts if they want to get laid.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 16, 2019)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Bigger the better obviously, 8"+ would be a dream, but just having 6" for all these years would have been enough to make my entire life different, even if women still didn't find me attractive based on my looks. I would have had a MUCH better time with the countless escorts/brothel women I have seen since 2003, and actually able to enjoy sex, something which most people on these forums take for granted, even if they are ugly autistic incel kissless virgins who will never have any choice but to pay escorts if they want to get laid.


I told you to richard coopermaxx look his channel entrepreneurs in cars


----------

